# Switch throws !



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

O.K. I know someone used a barrell latch for a manuall switch , can anyone remember who or how .
The link to the post would be most helpfull .
Thanks 
Sean


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't remember where it is, and the search function is hindered, but you put a "Z" into a piece of wire, to be a self-adjusting spring connect one end to the barrel, the other to the switch throwbar. 

The "Z" gives you some spring tension, and allows the throw of the barrel bolt to be different than the throw of the switch. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

That was Fred Mills' RR in Ottawa. It's the "club" RR for OVGRS there. Follow the link. It'll either get you the info you want or allow you to ask about the barrel bolt switch throws. A really great bunch of fellows up there. Doug Matheson, one of the moderators here belongs to the group. If the link doesn't help then contact him. 

http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

a "Z" into a piece of wire, to be a self-adjusting spring 

When I wuz young, a long time ago, we talked about 'omega' loops. Same principle, but consisting of almost a circle in the wire from the throw (barrel latch or whatever,) to the bar between the points. 

Anything that gives you a bit of springiness to accomodate the difference in motion between the points and the throw..


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

As long as the throw of the bolt is longer that the motion of the points!


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

are you referring to a gun barrel latch or a door latch? I've done the latter


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

The OVGRS uses two styles of switch throws. One is the barrel bolt plus spring that has been referred to here while the other is a car choke cable. Pics of both are on our website at http://ovgrs.editme.com/Switches

Regards ... Doug


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I knew I hung around this place for a reason!!!







Thanks Sean


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

OK, so you mean door bolt like they sell in Lowes and HD 

Here's mine, not as cool as Sean's:


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya that's the Idea I was looking for. Thanks for the pic it helps to envision the mod. Thanks Sean


----------

